# rm -r * /    und tschuess /home

## JoHo42

Hi leute,

wie der titel schon sagt, war das mein letztes Kommando auf meinem Arbeitsrechner.

Die Festplatten sind alle ext3 formatiert und ich wuerde gerne meine /home Festplatte wieder zurueck hohlen.

Der Rechner wurde nach dem Kommando ausgeschaltetworden nie mehr aktiviert.

Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit bei Google am suchen. Die Leute schreiben ext3 laesst sich nicht zurueck holen

die anderen sagen, es waere kein Problem.

Ein zwei Anleitungen habe ich auch gefunden, werde ich aber erstmal mit einem anderen Rechner testen.

Ach hier im Forum stehen verschiedene Meinungen.

Vielleicht schreibt hier einer zurueck der das selbst schon mal zurueck geholt hat und eine Anleitung

bzw... schreiben kann welche Programm er benutzt hat.

Nur ich suche halt mal eine Anleitung fuer dieses Problem.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Anarcho

Falls möglich würde ich vorher ein RAW-Image der Partition anlegen, am besten per dd. Danach kannst du dich an dem Image oder der Partition austoben ohne ein Risiko einzugehen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich bin jetzt bei dem testdisk programm angekommen.

Aber verstehe leider nicht wie ich damit etwas wiederherstellen kann.

Das man ist ein bisschen knapp.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin jetzt bei dem testdisk programm angekommen.
> 
> Aber verstehe leider nicht wie ich damit etwas wiederherstellen kann.
> ...

 

les dir bitte die documentation, die du dazu bekommt gründlich durch & mach auf jedenfall ein backup der partition / platte mit dd,

ich war vor einiger zeit mal so frei testdisk auf meinem lappy zu testen, weil ich eine jfs partition irrtümlich gelöscht hatte beim (neu)partitionieren, die daten zurückzuholen war ein krampf ...

... am ende hab ich's dann gelassen (kein image per dd gemacht   :Rolling Eyes:  ), weil die daten eh nicht so wichtig waren ...

hast du dir das schon angeschaut:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/giis

alternativ soll testdisk bzw. photorec recht gut sein ...

gutes gelingen, toi toi toi   :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

also testdisk wird dir nichts nützen, da es ja nur gelöschter partitionen wiederherstellen kann

 *http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk wrote:*   

> TestDisk is a powerful free data recovery software! It was primarily designed to help recover lost partitions and/or make non-booting disks bootable again when these symptoms are caused by faulty software, certain types of viruses or human error (such as accidentally deleting your Partition Table). Partition table recovery using TestDisk is really easy.

 

----------

## Anarcho

Alternativ kannst du auch

```
* app-forensics/sleuthkit 

     Available versions:  1.73-r2 ~2.02 2.03 ~2.08

     Homepage:            http://www.sleuthkit.org/sleuthkit/

     Description:         A collection of file system and media management forensic analysis tools
```

----------

## Anarcho

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast du dir das schon angeschaut:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/giis

 

Das wird wohl zu spät sein:

 *https://sourceforge.net/projects/giis wrote:*   

> But u can't recover the files deleted b4 installtaion of giis.

 

----------

